# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Aguja colinegra en las vegas altas del Guadiana

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

El pasado domingo, a mi regreso de la Serena en dirección a Badajoz, hice este pequeño reportaje a lo que creo que puede ser una aguja colinegra, que encontré junto a la localidad pacense de Santa Amalia:











A ver si podéeis confirmarme de qué especie se trata.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Después de observar en las imágenes del google, la aguja colinegra y la aguja colipinta...
No soy capaz de asegurarte cual de ellas es!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Las veo tan iguales, que no puede decirte si es una u otra.
Esperemos que aparezca culipardo o algún forero más experto que yo en aves y salgamos de dudas.
Un abrazo y gracias por enseñarnos todo lo que se mueve por tu tierra.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Ahora no puedo saber yo qué especie es, pero hasta por el móvil se aprecia qué es una gran foto.
Gracias Los terrines.
Un saludo amigo.

----------

